# Epsilon Southern Way difficulties



## ZAppelMk2GLI (Jun 10, 2013)

So, apparently finding parts for these wheels is next to impossible. I am currently sitting on a set from a friend that I intend to buy. They're 16x7 and 16x8; too narrow to begin with. Trouble is, what do I do if I ever need to fix them or if I want to change them up? I don't have an answer for that. I need center caps (see no traces of these on the interwebz); would also like to know where to acquire lips for them. If I could know the wheel bolt size without pulling one out, that'd be great too. I need some help is all I can say. So, if you know of anywhere to get these things of stumble across any on your internet travels, let me know. 

Here's a picture of the car with them on.










Thanks- Zach


----------



## qcoffey (Mar 21, 2003)

Those look dope on there. Stance looks perfect. Take care of em.


----------



## jzt (Mar 27, 2012)

They are hard to find, but not impossible.
I parted a pair some time ago. 
http://www.stanceworks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37944
Check SW wheel parts section. 
I do not recall the bolt sizes, I want to say M10?


----------

